# shrimp with only one claw



## donkey (12 May 2008)

Hi Guys.
i was in a pet store the other day and i seen a shrimp with only one claw. well there where about 10 of them in the tank. as the shop was full i never got a chance to ask the staff what it was. it was about inch long with one claw. anyone know what it might be ? and would it be ok with other shrimps in a planted aquarium.


----------



## Steve Smith (12 May 2008)

Was it a shrimp or a crayfish?  It might be that it has lost the claw in an incident with an inquisitive fish.  If so it should grow back after a few molts 

Crayfish aren't always a good thing for community from what I've read.  I believe they can be predatory...  Can you describe what it looked like?

Edit - Fixed spelling


----------



## JamesC (12 May 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> If so it should grow back after a few malts



Lucky shrimp   especially if it was a single malt to match his claw.

Another possibility is that some shrimp do appear to have only one claw but if you look closer you should see that there are in fact two, but one is larger. Ghost shrimp are an example of this - http://fish.orbust.net/ghostshrimp.html.

James


----------



## donkey (13 May 2008)

Hi
it did say it was a shrimp but i forgot what it was called. and all the other shrimps in that tank only had one claw as well so i dont think they had all lost one in a fight   i will go back next week and see if i can take a picture of one.


----------

